# Del Toro's Frankenstein (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought there was a thread on this project here, but........guess not! I know we talked about it on the show, and here's the latest:

Here's what he had to say to BD:

_"I'm presenting the storyline to Universal ... but I think that I wanna be if possible shooting in May next year...So I need something that's ready to go into pre-production immediately. We're doing tests ... we did all the sculpting already. He's completely done, the body, the face, all the parts, including the nuts, which are something to behold. But we are doing a test with Doug very soon."_

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/38226/guillermo-del-toro-getting-ready-rock-with-frankenstein


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Del Toro needs to stop futzing around and stop adding more crap to his overly full plate. At this rate At The Mountains of Madness will never get made.


----------

